
Zero shot translation learning - wsxiaoys
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04558
======
londons_explore
Zero-shot means:

Given examples of translating Portuguese to English and English to Spanish, it
is possible to translate Portuguese to Spanish directly without any examples,
and without the performance hit of going via english.

------
londons_explore
This is what everyone suspected, but nobody had enough compute or training
data to prove.

I'm glad Google's demonstrated this!

